# Sammy is home...



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

but not the way it was supposed to happen.

A few days away on vacation and then we pick up Sammy from the kennel for a joyous reunion! That's what was supposed to happen...but didn't.

Instead, a month later, with heavy hearts, and tear filled eyes, today we brought home her ashes.:no:


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww I am so sorry  I hope that having her ashes home with you gives you some sense of peace...


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hugs and happy thoughts coming your way.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Wow, crappy days for both of us!! I am so sorry, I am sure it made you very sad!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know having my Beau home has helped me. Every morning and night I tell him hello and goodnight. May Sammy being home give you some comfort.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Omigosh! So very very sorry. I may have missed (or forgotten) a thread but what happened?


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

That's ok. Thank you for caring. Here is the thread. Our angel Samantha was only 8!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so so sorry. Hold her close to your heart...... she's with you still, just on silent paws. Hugs and prayers to youand your family.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Again I'm so sorry to hear about Sammy  I hope that now she is 'with you', you will be able to feel some comfort. I hope your family's hearts have begun to heal a little bit.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Hold her close to your heart...... she's with you still, just on silent paws.


 
OMG my tears are flowing...such a beautiful sentiment. Thank you.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Find a very special spot in your home to place her ashes then she'll always be there to watch over you. I'm so sorry again for the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

I am so sorry for your lost.. 

I really feel for you. I've just lost mine a few weeks ago and she was only 4..


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for the pain you are feeling .. it is so very hard and she was so young.

If it helps you at all, I buy or gather flowers for my dogs remains when I am ready, and take a walk among their very favorite spots. Just me, the ashes and the flowers. When I feel the time or place is right, I will break the box and scatter the ashes and flowers in a farewell ceremony, thanking them for sharing my life while at the same time releasing them to complete their journey. For me it helps that even their remains are free to play in the breeze or water.

Again, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Gosh so sad and again so sorry for your loss. I am sure you have lots of treasured golden memories.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It's always such a comfort and relief when they come home for the final time - I know when mine have come home i always sit for ages just holding the box and crying my eyes out. We had headstones made for the garden but i have never been able to put the ashes under them, when i conk it they're all coming with me. I always put flowers on the stones though and that helps.

Hugs are on their way for you all


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for the sudden and devastating way in which you lost Samantha, I hope that now you have her back with you,you will get some comfort from the happy times and memories you had with your very much loved and beautiful girl.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry. 

I know when my Belle passed I went to get her a few weeks later and my vet had made a cast of her paw print for me. I could not even talk I was so emotional and crying, I felt bad for the vet tech...I made them cry as well. I still have not decided where to put her as I think I want to plant a tree and place her at the bottom so in someway she still grows. She was my shade dog, whenever we walked she would stop at all the shade spots, tired or not, and roll or just enjoy the shade from trees.

It made it final for me getting her... I was happy I knew she was safe again with us. 

I'm sorry for your sudden loss and not being able to say goodbye. She was loved very much and I'm sure she lived a very happy life while she was a part of your family. I hope your family is doing well. 

((hugs))


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Losing a beloved golden s so heartbreaking at anytime but to have it happen while you were away makes it even harder to accept. Our Sophie died of the same thing as Sammy but we were with her and took her to the vet at midnight.

We have our golden's ashes in our bedroom in a beautiful walnut box on a stand. 
Hopefully having her ashes with you will give you some peace. Again, I am so very sorry.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My family has the same instructions. All the urns are in the dresser in the bedroom, and they go with me when the time comes.



goldensmum said:


> It's always such a comfort and relief when they come home for the final time - I know when mine have come home i always sit for ages just holding the box and crying my eyes out. We had headstones made for the garden but i have never been able to put the ashes under them, when i conk it they're all coming with me. I always put flowers on the stones though and that helps.
> 
> Hugs are on their way for you all


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

I am so very sorry about Sammy, GoldenHearts.

I have my Gizmo and Munchkin's ashes on a beautiful glass shelf in our family room with their picture in front of the containers and like Beaushel said, we see them everyday. Ken, I, and Smooch and Snobear are in the Family Room all the time.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I wish with all my heart you could wake up and find this was all a very bad dream, it is so wrong that she left you the way she did.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Find that "special" place that you shared your stories and love with her and let her know that her spirit guides you daily. I put ashes of Annie & Skyler in the flower garden of the 1st tee of the golf course I always play at. That way as I'm waiting I always have them to talk to. (and yes - they give me a hard time if I hit a bad shot)
She waits at Rainbow Bridge and knows that the reunion with you is guaranteed.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I hope her ashes bring you some comfort.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

It rarely happens the way that you think it will. And it is so often unexpected. Sammy, you, your family are in our thoughts today.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I hope bringing her home gives you just a tiny bit of comfort. She will always remain close in your heart forever.....


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Bringing our Sammy home gave us comfort, I hope it does for you as well. His ashes are in a photo urn on a shelf with his collar and some other pictures.


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss... She'll be in your heart forever! My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and your sweet Sammy.


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> i wish with all my heart you could wake up and find this was all a very bad dream, it is so wrong that she left you the way she did.


everyday my thoughts exactly!!!!!!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)




----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I know how hard it is to pick up your angel's ashes. We have done that but there is a good feeling of knowing they are close. I love the thought that they are with us on silent paws. BEAUTIFUL


----------



## GoldenHeart6-2 (Aug 29, 2009)

gold4me said:


> "what we have enjoyed we never lose. All that we loved deeply becomes a part of us." helen keller


soooo true!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I just saw this thread and my heart is breaking for you and your family.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful Sammy who looked so very much like my lost girl, KayCee. May they met and play together.


----------

